# In the News - Bride sends selfies to student.



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

I thought the following story about a HS teacher (29yrs old) who has an affair with one of her students (16 yr old boy). They have sex while her husband to be is at a bachelor party.

Their sexual affair lasted 10 months before she was busted by the school somehow.

She is rather good looking woman... but her husband is not in a good place, besides being a student - her crime is very public. Anyone else think she is a in bubble? Maybe she'll get some prison time.

Article below.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/english-teacher-charged-sexual-assault-203300935.html


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Poor husband. Where do they manufacture these idiots?


----------



## Hantei (Feb 23, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Poor husband. Where do they manufacture these idiots?


Wouldn't be surprised if husband "claims she's a good woman who made mistake" and "supports her".


----------



## ShootMePlz! (Oct 5, 2008)

Hope her parents spent a fortune on the wedding!!!:laugh:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Poor husband. Where do they manufacture these idiots?



And yet every policymaker and elected official will rail about how they will get rid of competent teachers and replace them.

Replace them what?!?!?

I bet there are no "binders of women" or even of men who are dying to become a teacher in the school district..... or any other for that matter.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

"It was also revealed that Domres' husband caught her with the boy once in a parking lot of the New Berlin Ale House and that there was a verbal confrontation. 
Following her arrest, Domres' husband has stayed by her side and was in court when she pleaded not guilty to charges on Friday. 
She is currently free on $1,000 bond"

Yup, don't feel sorry for him one bit after reading that.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't get it. How do grown women get anything from a teenage little boy? 

Gross.

I need a real man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> I don't get it. How do grown women get anything from a teenage little boy?
> 
> Gross.
> 
> ...


Total control is what they get.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

BobSimmons said:


> "It was also revealed that Domres' husband caught her with the boy once in a parking lot of the New Berlin Ale House and that there was a verbal confrontation.
> Following her arrest, Domres' husband has stayed by her side and was in court when she pleaded not guilty to charges on Friday.
> She is currently free on $1,000 bond"
> 
> Yup, don't feel sorry for him one bit after reading that.


Agreed he made is bed and now he can lay in it...he should have dropped her off at the curb with the rest of the garbage...why would anyone want to stay married or have kids with someone like this...


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Her husband is standing by her side..SMH...there is something wrong with him..


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

I've noted before...*There something about Teachers and Affairs.*

My FWS is a teacher. I've seen it from the first hand, teachers with admins, teachers with teachers, teachers with the child's parent, and most disgustingly teachers with the students. I've personally seen so many affairs in our county system it no longer shocks me. 

In all but the most egregious cases, rarely is there a dismissal. More likely, a cover-up, a slap on the wrist, a demotion, a chance to "quit" with no mention on record. 

I remember at DD when it finally hit me the scope of infidelity at her own school... "What's wrong with y'all? Why are so many affairs with Teachers?" Her answer didn't help, but telling... "Teachers are people persons, it's hard not to get personally involved in each others lives." WTF?


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

RWB said:


> I've noted before...*There something about Teachers and Affairs.*
> 
> My FWS is a teacher. I've seen it from the first hand, teachers with admins, teachers with teachers, teachers with the child's parent, and most disgustingly teachers with the students. I've personally seen so many affairs in our county system it no longer shocks me.
> 
> ...


Tthey are worse or a s bad as doctors..a guy I used to know his wife was a teacher and on her summer break started fvcking a fellow teacher who lived in her apartment complex..they met while hanging out by the pool...while her husband was working all day she was sleeping with her AP...needless to say he didn't "stand by her" he left her a** as the first chance he got...left town for a new life...


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

****** ******* hack: Doctors, police officers and teachers most likely to cheat

*"While for women the top cheating professions are

Teachers
Soccer moms
Lawyers
Real estate agents"*


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Her husband is standing by her side..SMH...there is something wrong with him..


It seems like this happens a lot, until they cart the wife off to jail, then they file for divorce and are never heard from again.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

HarryDoyle said:


> It seems like this happens a lot, until they cart the wife off to jail, then they file for divorce and are never heard from again.
> 
> 0


They should file as they are reading the wife her Miranda rights...


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Her husband is standing by her side..SMH...there is something wrong with him..


He's in shock... We'll see where he stands in a year. One consolation prize... He will probably know more of the* Truth *when the Court System has there way with her, much more than most BS ever get.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

RWB said:


> I've noted before...There something about Teachers and Affairs.
> 
> My FWS is a teacher. I've seen it from the first hand, teachers with admins, teachers with teachers, teachers with the child's parent, and most disgustingly teachers with the students. I've personally seen so many affairs in our county system it no longer shocks me.
> 
> *In all but the most egregious cases, rarely is there a dismissal. More likely, a cover-up, a slap on the wrist, a demotion, a chance to "quit" with no mention on record. *


Unless the teacher is male and the student is female, in which case he gets the book thrown at him and is lucky to get off with 5 years in prison.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

As much as I hate to say it, I had a relationship with one of my teachers in high school. I'm not proud of it. I was 17 and she was 24.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I never did that but I can't claim superior morals, as I was never in a position to do so.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

TX-SC said:


> As much as I hate to say it, I had a relationship with one of my teachers in high school. I'm not proud of it. I was 17 and she was 24.


 
A friend I knew in highschool did likewise. It was our senior year, I don't remember if he was 17 or 18 at the time. She was right out of college.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

We had a case here of a teacher stooping two students. Apparently she liked them younger, and when she moved on to a new 14 y/o and spurned the advances of the previous student when he turned 17, the 17 y/o turned her in.

She ended up with a slap on the wrist. She did lose her license and got probation.

The real kicker is that her husband is a cop. They're reconciling. He got in trouble for hassling both of the boys.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

She will get one month in jail and won't have to register as a sex offender and hubby is a dummy for sticking by her


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

tech-novelist said:


> I never did that but I can't claim superior morals, as I was never in a position to do so.


I was. I taught high school for a few years in my early 30's and more than one student made comments directed at my looks and figure.

Pretty sure I could've fvcked a few of them if I'd wanted. 

The very idea is disgusting, especially because this was in a rough part of town and many of them had parents close to my age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Regarding her old man, it may be that he approves of her extra curricular activities. I've known a couple of situations where the wife would record it let the husband watch it. My SIL's neighbor and his old lady use to invite the next door teenager over before the parents put a stop to it. 
I'd bet this cat is in deeper (no pun intended) than disclosed.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> I was. I taught high school for a few years in my early 30's and more than one student made comments directed at my looks and figure.
> 
> Pretty sure I could've fvcked a few of them if I'd wanted.
> 
> The very idea is disgusting, especially because this was in a rough part of town and many of them had parents close to my age.


I'm not surprised that you would have had that option. Women are generally in much higher demand for sex than men, and I don't have to explain how horny teenage boys are!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

There was a similar case in the UK some years ago.

Teacher was on trial, her name ruined.

It transpired that the student had made it all up.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> There was a similar case in the UK some years ago.
> 
> Teacher was on trial, her name ruined.
> 
> It transpired that the student had made it all up.


I think that's an advantage of all of the high-tech communications now - if the teacher is claiming it's made up, and there is absolutely no communication trail, then it is far easier to believe the teacher. 30 years ago the teacher had little way to prove the negative.

We recently had a case like this. A 14 y/o girl accused her math teacher of having a sexual relationship - via facebook. They poured through all of the communication devices and found no proof and some hints that she was making it up.

The prosecutor came out and said it was made up, and that the teacher deserved his reputation back. They ended up prosecuting the girl over this. They couldn't release the name of the girl publicly given she was a minor, but they did release that part of her sentence was that she was banned from owning a cell phone, using a computer for other than school work or participating on social media until she was 21.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

A breeze will wake up a teenage boy... duh. I remember a few nice or HOT teachers in Jr. High and Sr. High.

In Jr. High - when I was moving out of state, my favorite teach gave me a bear-hug goodbye. The main thing I was thinking of was "my face is against her boobs!" - there were DD. She was one of the nicer teachers I remember, thou. In High school, we had a new teacher, about 22yrs old - and she was easily a cute 10. Yeah, I'm sure a lot of us where having dreams about her.

But boys tend to boost.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

TX-SC said:


> As much as I hate to say it, I had a relationship with one of my teachers in high school. I'm not proud of it. I was 17 and she was 24.


Your example is not as extreme because at 24 she was probably still youthful looking and you a 17 could have looked mature for your age But most cases have a much larger spread.

I think back to my teens and despite being horny ALL THE TIME, a 29 year old woman would not have even caught my eyes. Of course if your a horny teen with limited options, you could fall prey to a way older woman strongly pursuing you. But I would imagine, it wouldn't feel as satisfying as being with a girl your own age.

I have a co-worker who's wife is 12 year older than him. Now that he's early 40's and she's mid 50's they REALLY look like a mismatch. Makes me shiver to think of being with a woman that much older. I'll never understood the whole cougar thing.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

sapientia said:


> If this is true then it's disgusting. She should go to jail. Can you imagine if this was a male teacher and 16 year old girl?


Any idiot who has spent time with a teenage boy knows how they are KIDS. They aren't emotionally mature, they aren't in a place where they can consent to anything and know what it really means. It makes me so irrationally angry when I see instances like this of teachers, who are supposed to be a positive influence in kids' lives, cross that boundary and ruin their sense of trust so badly. 

For whatever reason, especially when I hear men talk about it, hot female teachers are off the hook, and male teachers are awful monsters. Seems to me what the women do is almost worse, as teenage boys tend to be a little less mature than girls at that age. Could just be my bias, and has no scientific basis, I don't think, it's just something I've observed.


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

She can't be sane! or she must be at the very least a sexual deviant. 
Neither can H be sane to stay with her!


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Her husband is standing by her side..SMH...there is something wrong with him..


Yes, the age bothers me and another NOTABLE missing element, but at the end of the day it is really no different than men and women who stand by their cheating spouse. It's the disgusting predatory nature of sexual assault which makes it disgusting. Oh, sorry, boys get lucky.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> There was a similar case in the UK some years ago.
> 
> Teacher was on trial, her name ruined.
> 
> It transpired that the student had made it all up.


Similar issue with Catherine Armstrong Bell as to what you describe above. False claims happen.

However, the case presented by OP certainly gives the appearance that an improper relationship did occur as there is actual evidence to support the claim, not just the rumor mill.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Yes, the age bothers me and another NOTABLE missing element, but at the end of the day it is really no different than men and women who stand by their cheating spouse. *It's the disgusting predatory nature* of sexual assault which makes it disgusting. Oh, sorry, boys get lucky.


How can this happen?

It's just another example of the Non-Rational, Fantasy Island world of infidelity.

After DD, I had the _"privilege" _ to read the back and forth emails/text between my wife and her AP. It's pure dribble, make believe. They can say anything, do anything, believe anything in Fantasy Land. All safety restraints have been removed.

Cheaters really believe... no-one will ever know, never be caught, my dirty little secret, no-one get hurt.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

TX-SC said:


> As much as I hate to say it, I had a relationship with one of my teachers in high school. I'm not proud of it. I was 17 and she was 24.



What does "relationship" mean? Did you have sex with her?


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

nirvana said:


> What does "relationship" mean? Did you have sex with her?


Not PIV, but everything leading up to it, including oral. The difference was that I lived in a small town and went to a small school. I knew her before she got out of college and we had flirted. I helped her get the job at the school because I knew they were looking for a teacher and she was looking for a job. So, I told them about her and she applied and got it. 

When she got the job we saw each other a lot and things developed. After a while, she felt bad about it and we broke up.


----------

